# New to Trains



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello, please forgive my ignorance- I am totally new to the trains modeling. I just got my first set - Kato AMTRAK P42 Amfleet & Viewliner Phase IV set, Kato 22-014 power pack and Kato K1 Unitrack. My question is - do I need 2 separate power packs to run 2 trains? I assume they have to be on the separate loops, right? Is there any way to control multiple trains on the same loop (i.e. speed)? Thank you! Dmitriy


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

First,welcome to both the hobby and this forum.Your question...yes and no.Two trains can be run together in DC mode (what you have now) but will both respond to the same control.If you want independent control of the trains,then it can be done too with DCC (Digital Cab Control).With DCC,you can have the trains going in different directions at different speeds,turn the lights on/off,and have independently controlled sounds.

I assume you'll have plenty of questions and this forum is the right place for answers.There are many great modelers here who will guide you through your learning process,so don't hesitate...ask away....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

In simple DC mode, you can have two trains each on separate "blocks" ... sections of track that are wired to a transformer(s) that you can turn on/off via simple electrical toggle switches.

But on the same loop (or network of loops/switches), DCC will offer easier, more robust control, albeit with some extra up-front investment.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

First, Welcome to the site. The info that came with your train will tell you if you have DCC or DC .


----------



## 4dimad (Dec 17, 2012)

Sure, I will have more questions! Thank you very much. Very excited.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

4dimad said:


> Sure, I will have more questions! Thank you very much. Very excited.



How big of table are you going to build. (the bigger the better :thumbsup

My little N table has an inside and outside loop, separate from each other.
Two power packs one for each loop.









One of my Crummy videos,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr8G4l8I6T0


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Go dcc, im biased :smokin:


----------

